# krone tedder is not working right



## redbeard

i bought a 6 star krone tedder last year. i alfalfa and orchard grass mix. when i ted it seems to throw three wind rows behind tedder. i have adjusted the wheel height from the higest to the lowest and it doesnt seem to change anything. i have looked at videos on utube and it looks like other tedders throw the hay out like a blanket. can anyone tell me what im doing wrong????


----------



## slowzuki

Things that cause a tedder to rake:

-Rpm to low, they need to be at high rpm to get even spread. If you are just fluffing its not needed to run so fast.

-Hay too dry

-Really long hay that ropes.

-On some models the angle of the tines to the arm (my deutz is adjustable, none of my others have been)

How far nose down it is helps adjust the throw but if you are at 350-400 pto rpm it won't matter.


----------



## redbeard

slowzuki said:


> Things that cause a tedder to rake:
> 
> -Rpm to low, they need to be at high rpm to get even spread. If you are just fluffing its not needed to run so fast.
> 
> -Hay too dry
> 
> -Really long hay that ropes.
> 
> -On some models the angle of the tines to the arm (my deutz is adjustable, none of my others have been)
> 
> How far nose down it is helps adjust the throw but if you are at 350-400 pto rpm it won't matter.


i am running 540 on pto speed. have tried ground speed of 4 to 8 mph and same thing in all cases. three rows of hay behind tedder,.


----------



## redbeard

redbeard said:


> i am running 540 on pto speed. have tried ground speed of 4 to 8 mph and same thing in all cases. three rows of hay behind tedder,.


i adjust the angle of tines by raising the wheels and lowering them. i hate to call the dealer and ask him about this because he is 75 miles away and i have made all the adjustments he can make, i think


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

I can always tell right away when my hay is getting close to baling when the Krone Tedder starts making windrows behind it. More than likely, your hay is pretty dry. Mike


----------



## MikeRF

Try running your rpms a bit lower. We usually run our 8 rotor Krone at 400rpms and 4-5 mph depending on the hay. This is the one criticism I have of the machine is that it does tend to overthrow in heavy crops leaving strips. Dropping the rpms even further seems to have no benefit. For folks that only ted once I could see this being a concern.


----------



## Grateful11

This happened here last Fall on the second ted of soybeans and millet hay, it was also getting a bit on the dry side but they wanted to turn once more. The first ted it looked great. They tried to slow down the RPM's to provide leaf damage and loss but that only made it worse. I would have thought a lower angle, by moving the wheel positions would have helped. There are 3 positions on each tine, each tine has a hex nut with 1,2 and 3 marks that can be adjusted but not sure what affect it would have on the hay.

From page 51 of Krone Manual:
Taken as a basis for the spreading angle setting:
Flattest spreading angle II:
• big scattering width 
• short crop 
• wide lying crop 
• forage less than 40% moisture content

Steepest spreading angle I:
• high discharge distance 
• long crop 
• better spreading effect with swaths 
• wilted silage 
• forage more than 40% moisture content

Downloadable Manuals for Krone Tedders
http://www.krone-northamerica.com/english/parts-service/operators-manuals/manuals-english/rotary-tedders-en/

Too bad everyone doesn't allow you to download manuals.


----------



## FarmerCline

Just looked on the Krone website and there is a optional narrow swathing gearbox available that is supposed to reduce rotor speed to make narrow tight swaths. You may want to check and see if yours has this and remove it. I also looked in the manual for my 4 rotor Krone tedder and it said if making windrows behind the forward turning rotors you need to reduce rotor speed and if it is making windrows behind the rear turning rotors you need to increase rotor speed.


----------



## Chessiedog

Sounds like the hay is to dry to me . How long from when you mowed ,till tedding ?


----------



## redbeard

I cut then leave it lay for one day. Ted the second day


----------



## Chessiedog

From what I've seen you get a much better spread the first day . Friends of mine do their hay that way also , and will not spread near as much a it does tedding the first day . It's already lost a lot of moisture and wieght ,just wont carry as far . Just my two cents worth .


----------



## redbeard

i got a response from krone. they showed how to adjust the tines. i cane see adjusting the angle of the throw but i dont know what adjusting the tines will do. i am going to try tedding on the same day that i cut. i usually leave a wide row with my diskbine but i think i will try to leave a narow row so the ground will dry then when i ted the hay will land on dry ground. this is only my second year farming so i am still learning alot. thank you to everyone how posted on here and helped me out. now if i can just get some dry weather days. i am really thinking of doing my second cutting in bailage. i sell all my hay but im not sure if bailage sells well. i like the idea i can leave it in the field being wraped. i dont have much barn space and i have hay tarped in the field all ready. any ideas on bailage??


----------

